# Gamsol Spill



## bvlenciaga (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello! I need some help. I spilled some gamsol on my floor (a small amount) in my apartment, and I am not sure if I am cleaning it up correctly. I used paper towel along with soap and water to clean it up. Did I clean it up properly? do I need to do any more steps? I am worried of producing flames considering that gamsol is flammable. Your help/adice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

